# Help me ID this ammo?!



## Wilcken.5 (Feb 4, 2015)

Good morning guys,

My LGS supplied the LEOs in the area with ammunition, and when a new load comes in they re-purchase all the old duty ammo and sell it at the range.

This time around i picked up a good amount of Golden Saber 40 S&W, some Magtech Guardian Gold, and a whole lot of un-known ammo (to me that is)

For the unknown, most of the cases show FEDERAL 40 S&W (but some show R P 40 S&W and some show WINCHESTER 40 S&W), the bullet itself has no visible lead in the hollow point, and the actual hole for the hollow point is shaped in a hexagon size. Im just wondering what type this is, as i cant find ANYTHING on the web with similar characteristics. Seems odd that all 3 manufactures have the same projectile in the case, but they also reassured me they were not re-loads so im at a loss here. Can anyone here point me in the right direction?

Images attached for reference


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

Freedom munitions ammo looks just like that.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

slayer61 said:


> Freedom munitions ammo looks just like that.


And given that they RE-manufacture ammo, might have any headstamp under the sun on their stuff.


----------



## Wilcken.5 (Feb 4, 2015)

EXACTLY what i was looking for! Thanks guys, so are these lead free HP rounds or does the jacket just wrap around into the hollow portion?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Probably not lead-free.
Possibly, the jacket is plated on.
Don't know for sure, though.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Anytime you have different manufacturers brass loaded with the same exact projectiles not in the factory box screams remanufactured ammunition to me. Albeit, that doesn't mean it's bad ammo.:watching: As referenced above the HP's look like X-Treme hollow point bullets which in my thinking are not factory loaded by Federal, Winchester, etc... Likewise I've heard X-Treme hollow point bullets are not recommended as self defense rounds, as opposed to range and competition use.


----------

